# U.S. Tennis Championship Tournament starts today



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2018)

The last Grand Slam tennis title for this yr,the U.S. Open tournament starts today at Billie Jean King Center in Flushing Meadows,NY
The coverage will be on ESPN,ESPN2 starting at 12:30.
My favorite player,#2 seed,Roger Federer hasn't won the men's title since 2005.I'd like to see him win 1 more Grand Slam title.If he doesn't happen,will be rooting for Rafa
I'm hoping the American men do well in tournament,John Isner,Jack Sock,Steve Johnson Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Last night,I watched part of #2 seed,Roger Federer's match against unseeded Australian,John Brinkman
The way Roger was playing I sensed he wasn't going to win the match.He couldn't get most of his 1st serves in,he looked sluggish,the heat/humidity may have had  something to do with it too. He did lose in 4 sets,3-6,7-5,7-6,7-6. I'm happy for Brinkman,obviously he was the better player.He advances to his 1st Grand Slam quarterfinal against Novak
In one of his previous match interviews,Roger mentioned for the 1st time the 'R word' retirement,I think he's seriously thinking about. I say this because in his match at Wimbledon vs Kevin Anderson,he was leading 2 sets to none,was serving for the match and couldn't do it. He lost in 5 sets. In an interview afterwards,he said he was disappointed,but he didn't seem too upset about it . He's won every major Grand Slam tennis title,he's set for life financially,he and his wife have 4 kids under the age of 10.He's 37 now,has said in other interviews wants to spend more time with his family. I wouldn't be surprised if he announces in the next couple of months,he's retiring. Sue


----------



## chic (Sep 4, 2018)

Federer's loss to Millman was a stunner, but I hear he was ill from the excessive heat and humidity on court. Pity. I don't like Djokovic anyway who, I feel, would have beaten Roger. At least it would have been a competitive match.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2018)

I love tennis. My wife played.  But for the life of me and I have tried hard.  I cannot understand the scoring.


They usually have a tiny scoring thing on T.V. but it's not there all the time.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I love tennis. My wife played.  But for the life of me and I have tried hard.  I cannot understand the scoring.
> 
> 
> They usually have a tiny scoring thing on T.V. but it's not there all the time.



:lol: I'm guessing that you find cricket scoring to be totally mystifying.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: I'm guessing that you find cricket scoring to be totally mystifying.



I don't get cricket games too often. I know how the runs are scored. The overs I don't understand.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2018)

I annoy my husband when he is watching the cricket by asking "Who's winning?"


----------

